# I'm probably the last guy to find this out...



## oskisan (Mar 4, 2015)

I am probably the last guy to find this out, but I gave Pete (hyperformance stingray) a call today and found out that they no longer make seat shock kits. I was really disappointed as I need around 4 kits to complete several of my bikes and cannot get them anymore. Does anyone have any kits they are willing to part with? Is there anyone making these anywhere anymore?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 16, 2015)

Ken,

They show up on eBay from time to time, just keep an eye out for them there. Make sure to look for the "hammered chrome" look to the shock tubes, not the all chrome tubes.

As an example, not correct, Made in China:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-Bana...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d928206f

Same kit, cheaper here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-Susp...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e3a7549d

This is the one you want:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Kra...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## oskisan (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I already have a pair of the cheap ones... The bottom plastic retainers caps (black caps) are flimsy plastic an broke.

I also had someone online tell me that he had an NOS chainguard to sell for $100, then whipped out a 1999 repopped chainguard. Interesting what people consider NOS (New Old Sorta)?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 16, 2015)

*NOS isn't what is used to be kids...*

Yeah, with Schwinn bikes a lot of parts are NOS, but 90's NOS, not 60's and 70's NOS. Which stinks for the new collectors, because it is REALLY confusing if you don't know what you're looking for (not suggesting you are a new collector, just mean anyone coming into the hobby). 

If I sell something that is 1990's NOS, I describe it as the Schwinn Classic Line, and mention the 1990's production...other people that sell, well...


----------

